# Make $2200 worth of "Clear Rez" for $4 !!!



## dlively11 (Apr 7, 2011)

That is correct. Same EXACT ingredient as EZ Clone Clear Rez that sells for $20 a QT. 

Get your self a 1 lb bag of HTH Pool shock non PH buffered available online and most hardware stores (bought mine from Ace). Mix 1 GRAM (450 in the bag) per gallon of solution. Will make the SAME EXACT concentration fo the SAME EXACT product. $4 will make you 450 gallons of the stuff and will treat over 286,000 gallons of water !! Should last you a little while ... Can you say markup ?? 

Been using this on all my clone machines and all my ebb and flow reservoirs now with great success. You use 1 OZ per 5 gallons. I actually make it a lot stronger at 24 grams per gallon then only have to use a teaspoon per 5 gallons. Works very well in both systems. Works better then H202. You need to reapply every 3 days to keep bacteria at bay. You can actually use much stronger doses if you like. City water is 1-5 PPM of chorine when you add this it only raises the PPM level of chlorine less then 1/2 a PPM. Very safe and very effective. Found my PH levels to be much more stable in my larger reservoirs compared to using 2 doses of 30% H202 per week. Its doing a better job of killing the nasties 

$4 of this







Makes $2200 worth of this


----------



## drekoushranada (Apr 11, 2011)

So this will pretty much keep my rez sterile?


----------



## sappytreetree (Apr 11, 2011)

Crazy guy i know use;s swiming pool ph up and down look like its working fine form him


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 12, 2011)

drekoushranada said:


> So this will pretty much keep my rez sterile?


Yes correct. Plus this is the EXACT SAME product they are using in the very overpriced Clear Rez made for hydroponics.


----------



## Redoctober (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice! I was going to use bleach, now I think I'll use this instead.

So just to be clear, you first make a solution of shock by adding 24 grams of shock (it is a powder right?) to a gallon of , let's say RO water. Then when you are mixing your nutrient rez, you then add a teaspoon of this shock solution you made for every 5 gallons of nute solution in your rez...do I have that right?

I have an infection I'm trying to keep at bay and I'm hoping this stuff will do the trick. It's been causing really strong upward pH swings.


----------



## DWCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Yau, this stuff isnt available in germany.
Could somebody tell me, if there is any other stuff i could use. Or which ingredients are important?
Could i use this
http://www.amazon.de/Sanirol-Chlor-Granulat-anorganisch/dp/B00BBVOQPC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363788563&sr=8-1
or this?
http://www.amazon.de/PoolsBest®-Chlorgranulat-schnelllöslich-Aktivchlor-organisch/dp/B0036EETUO/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1363788611&sr=8-8
Thanks


----------



## superstoner1 (Mar 20, 2013)

And $16 for a pound of pondzyme will last a long time and do thousands of gallons also. Bennies are better.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 20, 2013)

@DWCC: I noticed Pool Shock being offered on ebay UK, not sure if it's worth the shipping cost and whether it's the real deal.

@superstoner1: I'm just getting started with hp and figured sterile would be easier to start with, get familiar with my system etc, but definitely going to try your bennies next round or the one after and see what you are preaching about. I'm coming from organic on soil, no ph etc, so your bennies sound interesting enough to read into, just a bit much on top of the switch from soil to hp).


----------



## VX420 (Mar 20, 2013)

superstoner1 said:


> And $16 for a pound of pondzyme will last a long time and do thousands of gallons also. Bennies are better.



I agree, I am not a hug fan of Organics, but I am much less of a fan of Pool Chemicals.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 12, 2013)

So its 24 grams/gallon to make the concoction, then 1 ml/ gal of mixture is reservoir, correct? I read at grass city it was 1 gram / gal for mixture then 1oz/ gal in reservoir. I have also read to dose mixture at 1oz/5 gallon in res. Just trying to be thorough so I don't fuck up.


----------



## phlopalopagus (May 27, 2013)

Im not even sure what a bump is but this should get it lol. This saved my ass when I moved back to the country\woods. I think everyone who says the ez clone didn't work for them was on well water cause I went from 100% to 50% when I got off city water with chlorine in it. So to anyone who's clones are turning to brown mush use some pool shock its uber cheap and works wonders. This was the biggest break I have ever gotten from a thread! That be truths n shit.


----------



## ricky6991 (May 27, 2013)

I have 200 gal rez... will this mixture help keep it clean?

im waiting on funds for a chiller and industrial air pump to move water better, for now i need some sort of solution... i read about bleach and all the other ways but too nervous to try them. This seems like it would be a safer and easy to make solution. 

Does this kill algae even with rez temps in low 70s? Not currently fighting it but i know its getting warmer and need to be prepared.


----------



## phlopalopagus (May 27, 2013)

I use it as a preventive and it works great. You can go one of two ways...beneficial or sterile.

You can go sterile and use stuff like chlorine ,zone, sm-90,h202,bleach. This is my approach and I only use chlorine and I never have problems with water temps of 76 to 83. The trick with rooting is water temps. Cold water can take weeks to clone in. Warm water can take 5 days. Good beneficial don't like warm water and bacteria loves it.

I just keep a heater pad under my bubble cloner https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/660064-diy-bubble-cloner-super-simple.html and keep it about 80f intill I see root hairs (7 days or less) then I turn off the heat pad drop my water to 68 to 72f and add bloom nutrients to the tune off 300 ppm. You can add some aquashield and sm-90 or anything else you want. As long as your water temps are low you dont really need anything. But the best I have found is aquashield and sm-90 for protection. I know its fun to put a bunch of useless stuff in you water cause I used to do it but strait water works in 5 days and your not going to root any faster then that with anything else. I've tried and wasted alot of money doing so. The less shit in the water the better you will be.


----------



## phlopalopagus (May 27, 2013)

This clear rez solution is about 25% the chlorine that is in your tap so It shouldn't hurt anything in your rez but don't put anything beneficial in there or it will kill it and make a mess. I to run 80f water with no chlorine in my ucdwc and I haven't got screwed using Aquashield and sm-90 it seems to keep the bad stuff at bay but I'm running a thin line. Knock on wood. Oh btw sm-90 does not kill benys it was mis info from the start just in case someone wanted to tell me im not doing it right lol. Please don't send me the web pages selling it that claim it does. I called myself and have run it for almost a year. Good luck bro.


----------



## BreezeEazy (May 28, 2013)

I hate to post in this thread being so old but since someone else bumped it.... How would one use pondzyme in their RDWC? I like the idea of bennes vs pool cleaner. Could anyone help please? My pH holds high and I need something to turn this around.


----------



## flyingsteve (Jun 22, 2013)

BreezeEazy said:


> I hate to post in this thread being so old but since someone else bumped it.... How would one use pondzyme in their RDWC? I like the idea of bennes vs pool cleaner. Could anyone help please? My pH holds high and I need something to turn this around.


Have fun with the pondzyme lol. I've tried pondzyme and got a huge mess of bad bacteria. I tried brewing a beneficial tea and got a huge mess of bad bacteria. Running bennies in DWC is just plain dumb if you ask me. I've had a major battle with brown algae (cyanobacteria) for the past few months and that shit just laughed at the beneficial bacteria and went right back to wreaking havoc. I'm running a chiller AND UV sterilization inline on my RDWC, and sterilizing equipment with rubbing alc each time AND use distilled bottled water AND 1w/g air pump. I've tried SM-90, DM Gold Zone, H2O2, all laughable at best. I've had that shit form a thick colony of gelatinous crap on my air stones when using more than the aggressive dose of DM Zone (Probably bc Zone is Copper Sulfate and it is an algaecide, which this brown algae cyanobacteria IS NOT). 

Long story short I use diluted solution of pool shock now and have no issues. If you want to have a fun little experiment and pull your hair out, dump a beneficial tea in to your DWC system. If you want to grow like a pro (Or like commercial hydroponic agriculture) you use chlorine/chloramines... OR Performic Acid.


----------



## Crowther (Jul 12, 2013)

I learned a lot from this

https://aquaox.wordpress.com/tag/hypochlorous-acid/

I see that Clear REZ contains Hypochlorous Acid and HTP Super Shock is 53% Calcium Hypochlorite.

The article states "Dry _Calcium Hypochlorite_ tablets produce a &#8220;FRESH&#8221; _Hypochlorite_ solution when mixed with water. In tests done, a solution produced with the proper _Calcium Hypochlorite_ tablet, can maintain &#8220;Free Available Chlorine&#8221; or _Hypochlorous Acid_ the
active disinfectant in this _Calcium Hypochlorite _solution, for ONLY about 4 hrs, then it starts rapidly degrading."


Also of important note is, "Finally, just as champagne or carbonated water &#8220;go flat&#8221; on sitting as the bubbly carbon dioxide gas escapes into the air, chlorine escapes from a _Hypochlorite _solution thus weakening its germ killing value. In order to slow this escape, bleach manufacturers add _Sodium Hydroxide_ (lye) to their product causing the pH to rise dramatically. Lye burns animal and plant tissues; it saponifies (converts) fats in poultry and meat products. _Hypochlorous Acid_ dispensed from Aquaox Systems contains NO LYE!".

So maybe lye in the bleach will damage your plants and is not to be recommended.


----------



## hydrolyzed (Sep 4, 2013)

Wanted to check something here about the original posters math....... First it's stated to use 1 gram into one gallon, then use 1 ounce (30ml) of that mix per 5 gallons solution, or *6ml per gallon @ 1 Gram per gallon* ....Then he goes on to say he makes a more concentrated mix as to use less of it per addition, stating to use 24 grams into a gallon of water, then use 1ml per gallon of solution. The problem I see is he is making a mixture 24x stronger, but only using 6x less of it...therefore going by his math, if you added 1ml/gallon of the 24x mix, your actually using *4x more shock *than the original 1 gram/gallon concentration into 6ml/gallon equation.

Maybe my math is wrong? But a lot of people, especially hydro/DWC noobs will follow this advice to the T and this seems to be a huge error....anyone care to chime in?


----------



## goodguys3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Compare with this one. This is clear rez liquid solution. I hope you'll save a lot of money and instruction will save your time too http://www.goodguysgardening.com/ez-clone-clear-rez-2247.html


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have always used bleach and h202...that's it. Doesn't get cheaper then that? _JAS_


----------



## Blue Dog (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been doing this for almost a year now and it works great.

As the OP stated mix 1 gram of shock with 1 gal of tap or distilled water to make your solution, store in a dark & airtight container. I fill the old Clear Rez bottle with some of it and leave the rest in a gallon tupperware thing with an old shirt wrapped around it to keep the light out. I add about 50ml of that solution to my 2.5 gal rez every 4 days or so. Don't overdo it, it can kill the emerging roots. I have 2 cloners and the gallon mixture lasts months. I also used to fight slime, etc constantly, now I never see anything like that and I've gone as long as 45 days without changing the res water. 

Super cheap and super effective.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 6, 2014)

I found this helpful, Thank you...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 6, 2014)

I know this is an old post... I found it when I was pricing clear rez lol!


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bumping this old post, going to try it on my next grow. My current project i have mild brown algae. Cleaning and changing water every 7 days has been working so far. Plants seem fine, but it would be amazing to keep a reservoir stable and sterile without hurting the plants.


----------



## churchhaze (Feb 22, 2014)

I guess it always sounds like bragging (and people hate that without pics), but I've never had to use a bleach, pool shock, H2O2, bennies, ever in the 10 or so years I've been taking DWC seriously. I've had root issues, but it's always been solved by fixing the nutrients or some other condition.

What gives? Why is everyone having problems with brown roots these days? I've also never heard of chilling water until about a year ago (from reading you guys). Are you guys feeding with organics or something?

Assuming you don't feed with organics, I feel like it's unhealthy roots that leads to rot, not the other way around. Roots store a ton of starch (think potatoes). Certain types of deficiencies will cause too much starch to buildup and the roots will appear "slimy". That's the bait. You can actually get this starchy slime off by jiggling the roots, then changing the water, but that doesn't fix the underlying problem.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2014)

churchhaze said:


> I guess it always sounds like bragging (and people hate that without pics), but I've never had to use a bleach, pool shock, H2O2, bennies, ever in the 10 or so years I've been taking DWC seriously. I've had root issues, but it's always been solved by fixing the nutrients or some other condition.
> 
> What gives? Why is everyone having problems with brown roots these days? I've also never heard of chilling water until about a year ago (from reading you guys). Are you guys feeding with organics or something?
> 
> Assuming you don't feed with organics, I feel like it's unhealthy roots that leads to rot, not the other way around. Roots store a ton of starch (think potatoes). Certain types of deficiencies will cause too much starch to buildup and the roots will appear "slimy". That's the bait. You can actually get this starchy slime off by jiggling the roots, then changing the water, but that doesn't fix the underlying problem.


A little more than 20 yrs ago, me and some close buddies started out growing indoor with homemade aeroflo tubes, WAY before some supposed NASA scientist invented them haha. Absolutely no problems, and then about 6 yrs later, we had the pleasure of picking up the devastating slime/root rot. Couldn't figure out how to stop it, so we ditched that otherwise beautiful way of flowering directly from rooted cuts. Anyways, we think, we either got it from cuts, that were just then available from the very first clubs in San Fran. Or, coincidentally, we had just switched over to the best water to use on the planet, RO  vs. Tap water with a little chlorine to boot.
I built some new tubes a few years later. This time, I knew now to keep your rezy at lower temps, and concentrated H202 was readily available. Tried hygrozyme, but not sure if it was helping. Didn't experience the slime ever again.
I don't usually bust out my tubes anymore though, because of plant counts. But they fuckin rocked man.


----------



## clownbow (Jun 5, 2014)

flyingsteve said:


> Have fun with the pondzyme lol. I've tried pondzyme and got a huge mess of bad bacteria. I tried brewing a beneficial tea and got a huge mess of bad bacteria. Running bennies in DWC is just plain dumb if you ask me. I've had a major battle with brown algae (cyanobacteria) for the past few months and that shit just laughed at the beneficial bacteria and went right back to wreaking havoc. I'm running a chiller AND UV sterilization inline on my RDWC, and sterilizing equipment with rubbing alc each time AND use distilled bottled water AND 1w/g air pump. I've tried SM-90, DM Gold Zone, H2O2, all laughable at best. I've had that shit form a thick colony of gelatinous crap on my air stones when using more than the aggressive dose of DM Zone (Probably bc Zone is Copper Sulfate and it is an algaecide, which this brown algae cyanobacteria IS NOT).
> 
> Long story short I use diluted solution of pool shock now and have no issues. If you want to have a fun little experiment and pull your hair out, dump a beneficial tea in to your DWC system. If you want to grow like a pro (Or like commercial hydroponic agriculture) you use chlorine/chloramines... OR Performic Acid.



I went through the same problem that you are talking about but I am still using beneficial bacteria and it works fine....the problem you were having was with the sweeteners once you add the sweeteners into your water it will create a slime...hygrozyme will also cause slime because it creates sugars for the bad bacteria to feed on instead of feeding your bacteria sugars feed it humic acids or amino acid and cut out anything involving sugar the bad bacteria will thrive on that sugar and go wild ....I did switch over to a sterile run for one grow and like you were saying most stuff did not work like h2o2 is one of the things that did not work what the chlorine like the ez clone clear rez did to seem to work in my cloner ....when I was using the h2o2 I had to use massive doses and it still would barely keep it away ..l


----------



## clownbow (Jun 5, 2014)

hydrolyzed said:


> Wanted to check something here about the original posters math....... First it's stated to use 1 gram into one gallon, then use 1 ounce (30ml) of that mix per 5 gallons solution, or *6ml per gallon @ 1 Gram per gallon* ....Then he goes on to say he makes a more concentrated mix as to use less of it per addition, stating to use 24 grams into a gallon of water, then use 1ml per gallon of solution. The problem I see is he is making a mixture 24x stronger, but only using 6x less of it...therefore going by his math, if you added 1ml/gallon of the 24x mix, your actually using *4x more shock *than the original 1 gram/gallon concentration into 6ml/gallon equation.
> 
> Maybe my math is wrong? But a lot of people, especially hydro/DWC noobs will follow this advice to the T and this seems to be a huge error....anyone care to chime in?


I don't think he was meaning for the math to match up....he was just saying that that's what he could get away with doing ...the original recipe he gave is the one that's going around the internetand that's probably the one I would stick to


----------



## clownbow (Jun 5, 2014)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> I have always used bleach and h202...that's it. Doesn't get cheaper then that? _JAS_


I hope you're not using both together because they cancel each other out


----------



## clownbow (Jun 5, 2014)

churchhaze said:


> I guess it always sounds like bragging (and people hate that without pics), but I've never had to use a bleach, pool shock, H2O2, bennies, ever in the 10 or so years I've been taking DWC seriously. I've had root issues, but it's always been solved by fixing the nutrients or some other condition.
> 
> What gives? Why is everyone having problems with brown roots these days? I've also never heard of chilling water until about a year ago (from reading you guys). Are you guys feeding with organics or something?
> 
> Assuming you don't feed with organics, I feel like it's unhealthy roots that leads to rot, not the other way around. Roots store a ton of starch (think potatoes). Certain types of deficiencies will cause too much starch to buildup and the roots will appear "slimy". That's the bait. You can actually get this starchy slime off by jiggling the roots, then changing the water, but that doesn't fix the underlying problem.


I have also grown dWC for many years and never had a problem until I moved to Colorado and then I started having problems with root rot.....so I think a big factor is your environment and where you live in what is floating in the air around you


----------



## clownbow (Jul 22, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> And $16 for a pound of pondzyme will last a long time and do thousands of gallons also. Bennies are better.


beneficial are not better


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Everyone has an asshole and an opinion. Bennies are in nature and plants love em. H2o2 is not.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 4, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> And $16 for a pound of pondzyme will last a long time and do thousands of gallons also. Bennies are better.


Do not use PONDZYME... It is cancerous. Here's my proof.
http://www.planetnatural.com/wp-content/uploads/pond-zyme-msds.pdf


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thats not proof of anything, not to mention I'm not snorting it.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 5, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thats not proof of anything, not to mention I'm not snorting it.


I am saying not to use it because the plants uptake the chemicals which in turn people burn and can possibly be harmful to you.
I say it out of care for your and others health. Not to be rude.

I think it's a good product to maintain a Rez but I am concerned about side effects.

As for uptake of more than nutrients, they supposedly used hemp to uptake the heavy metals in and around Chernobyl. Though I haven't researched that one any. Maybe now I will.
So, what I am saying with that statement is, that, if one uses hemp to uptake heavy metals because of the plants ability to absorb them well then it would make sense that it has potential to uptake other dangerous molecules that could be negative.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 5, 2014)

So do you only use organic nutes?


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 5, 2014)

As far as the companies state on the bottle, they are organic. Though I can not speak for them obviously.
Hey, I went to Home Cheapo today to look for some Pondzyme. I am thinking of giving it a go. Though I couldn't find any there. Where might I find some in a local store? Is it only sold mainly in a hydro store from what you have seen or are there other major stores that carry it?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 6, 2014)

I found it at the local nursery/landscape center, in the pond section. I really don't worry about it.


----------



## doctorman (Jan 21, 2015)

how do you guys major the grams of HTH pool shock?

I wanted to make the 24gram/gallon soloution but perhaps just 1 quart or half a gallon, 1 gallon would take a while to use


----------



## SheepsBlood (Jan 23, 2015)

Used a pocket scale or in-between 1/8 to a 1/4 teaspoon.


----------



## Youngtree777 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is a GREAT thread... I read somethin like this in a different forum went on foreeeevvver about enzymes and different pondzymes!

From what I learned.. Pondzymes of all different brands are a fantastic alternative to hefty priced hydroponic enzymes such as cannazyme and hygrozyme.. seeing that they have the same ingredients only 66times more concentrated woweeee!

That said.. and pardon my pushing of certain brand name products (thats not forbidden on this forum if I'm correct ? lol)

Instead of the 25 bucks you normally pay for whatever zyme for what a 500ml bottle I think? Treats what is it 80 gallons??

Check out Bio Cozyme... its not AS concentrated as say pondzymes BUT its still many many many times more concentrated than other leading brands. I used 2.5 ml in my two gallon watering can and that's the double strength recommendation 

I actually popped in on this thread to talk about how my aero cloner is killing cuttings at a murderous rate! Seems like more people than less here are stating that to get hundred percent success cloning you should use tap water! OK OK lets all keep our pantalonies on..

I'm sayin I like zymes for coir, so far bio cozyme been marvelous to me!!! Plants seem to love it and its supposed to help with N uptake.

Back to tap water, Tap is high in Cal/Mg according to all these city water analysis and world health zombie a-holes ... you know WHO..

My theory is that RO water is pulling nutes out of the cuttings even if you add a balanced ration of say Cal/Mg or a nute solution or what have you... That and the Chlorine!! 

I'm sorry but it all makes sense now! My mother (passed her green thumb on to me ) has some kind of popular vine plant with a girls name... anyway, she always has cuttings of it in flower vases.. if that's even proper eengrish?

I was sayin to myself the other day "self... why is it that your mowder can root so successfully when she just dunks them cuttings in a tap water filled clear container??!!" 

I responded to myself by sayin....Self.. its probably just the type of plant  well now I think me knows a lil some some PRESHHHHUSSS and I didn't know a few hours ago!

Much love and thanks for the herbifical epiphany!


----------



## mainliner (Mar 17, 2015)

i use pool&spa chlorine granules.

£15 for a 5lt tub
and its about 10 granules( yes 10 granules ) for 1ppm in a litre of water



the price it costs is too low for my calulator lol

i top up every 5 days


----------



## SmerkedOut (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry to bump an old thread, I just want to make sure I do this right. So I would weigh out 24 grams of the powder and pour it in 1 gallon of RO water, then add 1ml/gallon of that solution to my res?


----------



## ttystikk (May 1, 2015)

churchhaze said:


> I guess it always sounds like bragging (and people hate that without pics), but I've never had to use a bleach, pool shock, H2O2, bennies, ever in the 10 or so years I've been taking DWC seriously. I've had root issues, but it's always been solved by fixing the nutrients or some other condition.
> 
> What gives? Why is everyone having problems with brown roots these days? I've also never heard of chilling water until about a year ago (from reading you guys). Are you guys feeding with organics or something?
> 
> Assuming you don't feed with organics, I feel like it's unhealthy roots that leads to rot, not the other way around. Roots store a ton of starch (think potatoes). Certain types of deficiencies will cause too much starch to buildup and the roots will appear "slimy". That's the bait. You can actually get this starchy slime off by jiggling the roots, then changing the water, but that doesn't fix the underlying problem.


What fixed this problem for me- permanently- was chilling my RDWC water to the upper sixties or colder. I think this allows aerobic bacteria to outcompete the anaerobic ones. Since the anaerobic bacteria generally eat dead stuff, they create conditions which lead to more dead stuff, like lack of circulation (snot) and wild pH swings.

I've deliberately introduced water I knew to be loaded with bad bacteria into my system and it never affected the plants at all.

I'm going to try the pool chems thing on my aerocloner. I never could get it to work in the past due to bacteria problems, but this inspired me to give it another go.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 1, 2015)

Trying to clone with well water I found that using pool shock @ 0.035g/L (calcium hypochlorite - exact same little bag pictured in the OP) was massively helpful in getting roots quick and healthy. At that concentration it's pretty high levels, you can take the solution you make and dilute it further into water quite significantly. The .035g/L basically creates the same product you see on some hydro shelves. It's ridiculously stupid how overpriced ALMOST everything that ever touches a hydroponic store is.

Chlorine is what makes the difference for cloning based on my experience with my well water. It means the roots aren't competing with bacteria in your medium is what I suspect. Given that clones and roots like the same temps as anaerobic bacteria this is what I figure. I use rockwool and domes though, not an aero cloner.


----------



## sanjuan (May 15, 2015)

Yesterday, I made up my first batch of calcium hypochlorite solution for use in reservoirs that feed Tropf Blumat drippers. Using one gram of 47.6% HTC brand and 80ml distilled water gives me twice the concentration of the 24g per gallon recipe.

My problem is, the calcium hypochlorite does not dissolve completely in the 115ml brown glass vanilla bottle I use for dispensing. Stuff still settles out after vigorous shaking--have I reached the limit of solubility?


----------



## gucio19 (May 15, 2015)

No. 21g / 100ml h2o at 25 C. Try warm your solution a little.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (May 22, 2015)

dlively11 said:


> That is correct. Same EXACT ingredient as EZ Clone Clear Rez that sells for $20 a QT.
> 
> Get your self a 1 lb bag of HTH Pool shock non PH buffered available online and most hardware stores (bought mine from Ace). Mix 1 GRAM (450 in the bag) per gallon of solution. Will make the SAME EXACT concentration fo the SAME EXACT product. $4 will make you 450 gallons of the stuff and will treat over 286,000 gallons of water !! Should last you a little while ... Can you say markup ??
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pro tip...on ebay it is $21 for 5lbs so I should be set until the year 2015,000.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 22, 2015)

glad i seen this thread...anyways question,,, if i use this to add to my rez, will it interfear with my nutrients?? or is it just for clones and flushing?? i understand its prrpose is to keap your rez steril but does it work with my nutrients.. so i use it all the time?? also use a 36 site kingcloner, works great, i use clonex liquid in the water, should i use both together or just the hth?? in my 25 gallon rez i use gh maxi series nutrients... so i just add this to my rez after its already mixed with nutrients?? just bought a bag from amazon hth shock n swim says active ingredient is hypochlorite 40-55%,, so i mix 24 grams with 1 gallon of water, then add 1 tea spoon of that to every 5 gallons of rez water wright??


----------



## sanjuan (May 22, 2015)

I've only used pool shock for a week but I've been using bleach in my Blumat drip system for more than a year, fighting oxygen loving white mold. I run ten and twenty gallon reservoirs with MaxiGro or MaxiBloom and Drip Clean. The chlorine is added last, after the pH has been checked with drops (I finally gave up on pH meters). No interference that I can tell.

I haven't tried a hot water bath but I'm still not getting good solubility of one gram 47.6% HTH in 80ml distilled water. It goes into fine suspension which is something of an advantage over bleach, a slower release of chlorine in the reservoir.

The last couple of days I've been running Dutch Masters Zone (copper sulfate and potassium nitrate) at 2ml per gallon, one time application. I need to add bleach almost every day (two out of three days) or else the mold takes hold, clouding the res and potentially clogging the fine Tropf Blumat drip lines with snot. The pool shock seemed like it could be added every other day.

I've been monitoring total chlorine with Hanna colorimeters and Hach reagents (more convenient and cheaper than the Hanna DPD reagent). If total Cl goes much below 2 ppm I start to get mold. If I go much over 4 ppm the chlorine causes leaf distortion in seedlings and young plants.

Right now I'm using Zone in combination with bleach (too tired to mix more Ca hypochlorite solution) and the plants haven't died (been flowering for a couple weeks now after six week veg). So far, so good. The small rafts of mold colonies that were left in the system after the last rinse out (I can't say I actually cleaned the res and fittings) have been broken up and the water is clear except for the amber color of Zone. I use bleach at the rate of 0.1 ml Clorox (8.25%) per gallon of nutrient solution.

About enzymes, I bought Pondzyme with Barley to eat the roots out of used Smartpots but I couldn't handle the stink of hydrogen sulfide in my basement. I guess the soaking buckets needed airstones. Now I just let the pots dry out and give 'em a shake and a rub down--no problem (Canna coco).


----------



## Canna Fruits (Mar 19, 2016)

dlively11 said:


> That is correct. Same EXACT ingredient as EZ Clone Clear Rez that sells for $20 a QT.
> 
> Get your self a 1 lb bag of HTH Pool shock non PH buffered available online and most hardware stores (bought mine from Ace). Mix 1 GRAM (450 in the bag) per gallon of solution. Will make the SAME EXACT concentration fo the SAME EXACT product. $4 will make you 450 gallons of the stuff and will treat over 286,000 gallons of water !! Should last you a little while ... Can you say markup ??
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. How do you know that 1gram/Gallon makes the same concentration as Clear Rez? Did you compared by PPM?


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 19, 2016)

Canna Fruits said:


> Thanks for the tip. How do you know that 1gram/Gallon makes the same concentration as Clear Rez? Did you compared by PPM?


Zombie thread!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been using this instead of buying Clearrez


----------



## Canna Fruits (Mar 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Zombie thread!


What do you mean?


----------



## Canna Fruits (Mar 19, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> I've been using this instead of buying Clearrez


How do you mix and use?


----------



## 420monster (Mar 19, 2016)

Canna Fruits said:


> What do you mean?


He means look at the dates

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SheepsBlood (Mar 20, 2016)

Since this has been resurrected from the dead... Let me ask you all what the point of Chlorine in my Rez would be if I keep my temps at or near 65F and have never had an issue with mold or other nasties?
Why are people having issues? No chiller? 
I use hydroguard as a preventive and I have went without it also. I just use it in case the temps go up such as chiller dies or power goes out. (My chiller is actually a dehumidifier which works 10,000 times better than an overpriced chiller)


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 20, 2016)

SheepsBlood said:


> Since this has been resurrected from the dead... Let me ask you all what the point of Chlorine in my Rez would be if I keep my temps at or near 65F and have never had an issue with mold or other nasties?
> Why are people having issues? No chiller?
> I use hydroguard as a preventive and I have went without it also. I just use it in case the temps go up such as chiller dies or power goes out. (My chiller is actually a dehumidifier which works 10,000 times better than an overpriced chiller)



Did you make your chiller?


----------



## SheepsBlood (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes...


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice. Just starting to look into chillers etc.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Mar 22, 2016)

mmjmon said:


> Nice. Just starting to look into chillers etc.


It's soooooo easy to do. I was very hesitant to do it considering I could be scrapping a $180 dehumidifier. Don't be, just take your time and find the screws to get this thing apart. If I remember well enough, you have to remove the bucket to get to some and some are on the very bottom. After that, just gently move the radiator out from the housing. It will be attached as not to move inside the housing but like I said, take your time and save yourself a LOT of money. From there, you can either dip it into the REZ or create whatever elaborate creation you want. 
I have had it dipped in my tank for 6 months and no issues. No rust (It's titanium), no leaching of metals to the REZ, PH is stable... Nothing at all to note.


----------



## supdro (Mar 23, 2016)

SheepsBlood said:


> It's soooooo easy to do. I was very hesitant to do it considering I could be scrapping a $180 dehumidifier. Don't be, just take your time and find the screws to get this thing apart. If I remember well enough, you have to remove the bucket to get to some and some are on the very bottom. After that, just gently move the radiator out from the housing. It will be attached as not to move inside the housing but like I said, take your time and save yourself a LOT of money. From there, you can either dip it into the REZ or create whatever elaborate creation you want.
> I have had it dipped in my tank for 6 months and no issues. No rust (It's titanium), no leaching of metals to the REZ, PH is stable... Nothing at all to note.



Will any dehumidifier work? Or what specs will someone need? I run ebb&flow so temps not too serious but would luv to use this cheap alternative


----------



## SheepsBlood (Mar 25, 2016)

Any dehumidifier will work. you may have to tape the switch for the bucket in the closed position if you cant put the bucket back in.
You shouldn't need anything bigger than a 30 pint/day dehumidifier unless you have a 100 gallon rez.


----------



## edroponico (Mar 31, 2016)

I run a similar setup but with a gutted air conditioner. I'm not so sure about running the evaporator right in with your nutes, but I get that it greatly simplifies it... please post your story.

I'm about ready to make up this mixture and give it a try. I can grow perfect roots in 5 gallon buckets, no lightproofing or chiller but for some reason at times my DWCs like to slime/roots go limp and die off. I haven't really committed to going sterile 100% so now I think it's time.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 10, 2016)

If this product isn't available in your country and you're wondring what to buy, the stuff in it is Calcium Hypochlorite, it's formula is Ca(OCI)2. If you buy pure calcium hypochlorite you'll probably need to pay attention to the percentage of it and then act accordingly.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok what are bennies and RO water?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 24, 2016)

Beneficial bacteria and reverse osmosis water.


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you had to ask couldn't take nit knowing any longer


----------



## Madagascar (May 11, 2016)

Made some of this lets see how it works


----------



## linky (Nov 9, 2016)

If using clear rez or making your own using pool shock is it okay to use botanicare power clone? Are there living thingies in there?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 10, 2016)

This was posted on mag forums years ago and while it works for some people it did not work for me. I figured out my source of the issue though and that was using 5 gallons buckets that had been previously used for runoff from coco and making teas. I realized this after reading a post by someone who was running a few 15k sq ft warehouses and could not figure out why a whole set of ez cloners started getting the slime...Employee used buckets that were used for the same thing as mine and it did not matter how much bleach or whatever you cleaned them with beforehand it still transfers. I will never again use a bucket for watering that has had anything other than FRESH water. I also never leave water in the 5g buckets for longer than 30 minutes or so. This error completely ruined my ez cloners and they were never able to be used again. The guy running the warehouses had to chuck all the contaminated ones as well.


----------



## supdro (Nov 12, 2016)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This was posted on mag forums years ago and while it works for some people it did not work for me. I figured out my source of the issue though and that was using 5 gallons buckets that had been previously used for runoff from coco and making teas. I realized this after reading a post by someone who was running a few 15k sq ft warehouses and could not figure out why a whole set of ez cloners started getting the slime...Employee used buckets that were used for the same thing as mine and it did not matter how much bleach or whatever you cleaned them with beforehand it still transfers. I will never again use a bucket for watering that has had anything other than FRESH water. I also never leave water in the 5g buckets for longer than 30 minutes or so. This error completely ruined my ez cloners and they were never able to be used again. The guy running the warehouses had to chuck all the contaminated ones as well.



So you say that bleach that kills 99.9 of shit keeps my cloner clean and my 30k gallon pool free of algae wont work on your buckets..interesting. tell me more about this super slime


----------



## Hammer_time (Dec 18, 2016)

extremely informative info.....could i ask please. iread stated that you either go the chlorine path or the beneficial bacteria path.

So if one has the dreaded brown slim or wanting to prevent it and keep a nice clean res and system you cant use the likes of DM zone, mix solution of pool shock with products like great white or nutrifield power active etc which are benefical bacteria??


----------



## supdro (Dec 19, 2016)

Pool shock by itself no mixing with bacteria or DM. I use 5 grams per gallon of pool shock. I make a quart a week it may get old or loose potency. I add a little over a gram per quart. My aero cloner stays running i just pop in a cutting


----------



## Hammer_time (Dec 19, 2016)

your a gun supdro, thank you kindly. I got the understaning of the mixing now, im wrapped...i was getting confused when everyone is talking about using pool shock. I wanted to ask that the amounts they apply to the res is from the mixed solution they make. So when everyones talks about put "X" amount into there res, it is from the MIXED solution the make first.

So to mix the SOLUTION batch to use:
5 grams of pure Pool shock (45% calcium hyd) to 1 gallon of water = SOLUTION MIX.....then to use it

1-5ml per gallon of the SOLUTION MIX to your res according to your requirements.

I have spent the last 5 days reading and there are so many different mixtures.

some say 1 gram of pure pool shock (at 45% clcium hyd) to 1 gallon water to mix the mixture then
use 30ml per gallon of water of the mixture to use in your res. This is assuming you are using the 45% pool shock.

In my area i dont have HTH pool shock but have these
https://www.bunnings.com.au/hy-clor-500g-super-shock-granular-pool-chlorine_p3090053
it is at 70% calcium hy

I have also all these to choose from
https://www.bunnings.com.au/our-range/outdoor-living/swimming-pools-spa/chemicals or
https://www.bunnings.com.au/our-range/outdoor-living/swimming-pools-spa/chlorine


I have also found this mixing formula bu Jiji (thank you for helping the community)

*I have some calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) that says 49% available chlorine. How much do I add to get 2 ppm of chlorine to a 100 gallon reservoir?*

To figure for 2 ppm of *TOTAL* chlorine is simple.

Remember 1mg/L = 1 ppm

So 2 ppm would be 2 mg per liter of water.

100 gallons = 378.5 liters. So 378.5 x 2 = 757 mg

But its only 49 percent strong. So 757/.49=1545 mg or 1.545 g

- Jiji

what do i follow, and can you from your experience suggest the right pool shock to get from my area.

Just confused a little, but know to mix the pure pool shock first then use the mixed solution, just wanting to confirm acuuratley safe amounts to work with as i dont have a chlorine meter.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 20, 2016)

Hammer_time said:


> your a gun supdro, thank you kindly. I got the understaning of the mixing now, im wrapped...i was getting confused when everyone is talking about using pool shock. I wanted to ask that the amounts they apply to the res is from the mixed solution they make. So when everyones talks about put "X" amount into there res, it is from the MIXED solution the make first.
> 
> So to mix the SOLUTION batch to use:
> 5 grams of pure Pool shock (45% calcium hyd) to 1 gallon of water = SOLUTION MIX.....then to use it
> ...


Just finished a 12 week cycle in my rdwc system. First time running pool shock for me. Results were great. Worked better for me than hydroguard. Using a rdwc system w/ a chiller. 

I have HTH shock from walmart.
1 gram powder to 1 gal water
Once you have your 'solution'
I add 5ml per gal. When I change out my 30 gal system 1x per week, I add 150ml of my solution to my rez change. Sometimes I might add a little more mid-week. You can smell it when it's nice and clean.
That seemed to work great for me.


----------



## Hammer_time (Dec 20, 2016)

thank you for clearing that up...Thank you kindly.....I am also assuming being HTH shock its at 45%calcium hyd...so in the case people can get 70% calcium hyd you would probably want to use half the dose to make the solution.

This is what everyone uses in replace of GH flora kleen, DM zone, H202, EZY CLONE, and REZ CLEAN.

This mix is safe to use for the cloning also?

You found no need to add anything like H&G Drip Clean? Pipe lines and all run nice and clean?


----------



## supdro (Dec 21, 2016)

Bro i run ebb and flow sooo easy peasy. That is the recipe for my cloner. If i was you and can't find the right information do a test! Get 1 gram of shock and 1 gallon of RO water also grab pool test strips. Keep adding shock to your water test till you get the desired ppm. GL bro


----------



## adower (Dec 22, 2016)

You can also use .5ml of bleach per gal. I used to use pool shock but bleac is way easier


----------



## supdro (Dec 22, 2016)

adower said:


> You can also use .5ml of bleach per gal. I used to use pool shock but bleac is way easier



@adower very true but the hypo stays in the system longer which in my opinion is more convenient but both work


----------



## Hammer_time (Dec 23, 2016)

Awesome guys...You have really given me some confidence and also very important info to give it a shoot. yes i also heard that you can use bleach but Calcium hydro does last longer from my reading. 

Would i be correct in saying the desired safe ppm for chlorine is 1ppm or should one work to 0.5ppm to start?


----------



## adower (Dec 24, 2016)

Hammer_time said:


> Awesome guys...You have really given me some confidence and also very important info to give it a shoot. yes i also heard that you can use bleach but Calcium hydro does last longer from my reading.
> 
> Would i be correct in saying the desired safe ppm for chlorine is 1ppm or should one work to 0.5ppm to start?


Dealing with mixing the pool shock over and over get old quick if you have a large res.


----------



## Myles117 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have 8 rez's each roughly 80-90 gallons. I do not want to be adding a teaspoon per 5 gallons. Can someone who is better at math than me tell me how much powder I should directly add to the rez or make a MUCH more concentrated solution so that a couple tablespoons would be enough for 80 gallons of water?

Also, will this keep my rez clean for 2-3 weeks or will I have to add more? I know chlorine evaporates out of water over time but unsure ho quickly.


----------



## realdougen (Feb 26, 2017)

Myles117 said:


> I have 8 rez's each roughly 80-90 gallons. I do not want to be adding a teaspoon per 5 gallons. Can someone who is better at math than me tell me how much powder I should directly add to the rez or make a MUCH more concentrated solution so that a couple tablespoons would be enough for 80 gallons of water?
> 
> Also, will this keep my rez clean for 2-3 weeks or will I have to add more? I know chlorine evaporates out of water over time but unsure ho quickly.


Just make a gallon of the solution as directed and use 3/8 cup of solution per 90 gallons or 1/3 cup per 80 gallons. I didn't read the instructions that close but if it is in fact 1 teaspoon of solution per 5 gallons then the numbers I stated will be spot on. There are 16 cups in a gallon. Should Hold you over for a bit even running 8 reservoirs at 90 gallons each. That's only 3 cups of solution. A gallon of solution would treat 42 and 2/3 90 gallon reservoirs 1 time. Or your 8 - 90 gallon reservoirs 5 and 1/3 time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Altered State (May 2, 2017)

dlively11 said:


> You need to reapply every 3 days to keep bacteria at bay.
> 
> $4 of this



Too bad the stuff needs to be reapplied all the time otherwise it sounds good.
I use Zone once in three week res swap outs and never have had a root issue just 1/2 lb plus plants.

Personally I find microbes to be a waste of money Sterile res conditioners are usually cheap as shit to use , DM Zone is used @ 1ml a gallon and cost me $30 for 1000 ml / 1 liter for a 1000 gallons of nutrient mix which will grow me 6 pounds of Bud. I get two grows out of a liter bottle.


----------



## CobKits (Jun 7, 2017)

i got some 68% calcium hypochlorite and will be mixing 1 g/gal stock solution and will be experimenting with 5-10 ml/gal of this solution in my DWC cloners will report back


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 7, 2017)

CobKits said:


> i got some 68% calcium hypochlorite and will be mixing 1 g/gal stock solution and will be experimenting with 5-10 ml/gal of this solution in my DWC cloners will report back


if you live near, have a pool, or know somebody that has one, see if you can borrow a chlorine meter. if you can keep your ppm's b/t 1 and 5 you'll be perfect. i'm curious as to how fast it dissipates.


----------



## CobKits (Jun 7, 2017)

if i lived near someone with a pool i wouldnt be on the internet nearly as much!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 8, 2017)

CobKits said:


> if i lived near someone with a pool i wouldnt be on the internet nearly as much!


i bought those HTH test strips but i'm not sure how accurate they are or what ppm's they register.

i'm trying pond and fountain enzymes this run. chlorine and fulvics don't play well together which is the only reason i went away from hth. 

how often do you res change? i found with a weekly change, my hempy buckets (which get to room temps of 90F) had really purdy white roots with 3 ppm chlorine.


----------



## CobKits (Jun 8, 2017)

right now im hand watering my big girls, this is for my cloners


----------



## topher73 (Jun 24, 2017)

dlively11 said:


> That is correct. Same EXACT ingredient as EZ Clone Clear Rez that sells for $20 a QT.
> 
> Get your self a 1 lb bag of HTH Pool shock non PH buffered available online and most hardware stores (bought mine from Ace). Mix 1 GRAM (450 in the bag) per gallon of solution. Will make the SAME EXACT concentration fo the SAME EXACT product. $4 will make you 450 gallons of the stuff and will treat over 286,000 gallons of water !! Should last you a little while ... Can you say markup ??
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info. I am using it now and it seems to work just fine. Mine was a little flaky so I ground mine up a bit more to a fine powder for mixing one gallon jugs. Once again thanks!!!


----------



## Mattytokes420 (Jun 25, 2017)

Some good info in here. I'm going to pick some up.


----------



## topher73 (May 24, 2018)

dlively11 said:


> That is correct. Same EXACT ingredient as EZ Clone Clear Rez that sells for $20 a QT.
> 
> Get your self a 1 lb bag of HTH Pool shock non PH buffered available online and most hardware stores (bought mine from Ace). Mix 1 GRAM (450 in the bag) per gallon of solution. Will make the SAME EXACT concentration fo the SAME EXACT product. $4 will make you 450 gallons of the stuff and will treat over 286,000 gallons of water !! Should last you a little while ... Can you say markup ??
> 
> ...


Thanks For the info. I am going to give it a try. Hey I am not sure if you know that you can use baking soda diluted in distilled water to make PH up and also use muriatic acid that you can get at lowes diluted in distilled water as PH down.The companies selling PH up or down are really just selling you mostly water. I swear it works. I had to run my greenhouse this way because PH up and down are way too pricey when I had 750 plants. Thanks for you info once again.


----------



## smink13 (Jun 14, 2018)

CobKits said:


> right now im hand watering my big girls, this is for my cloners


Any update?


----------



## CobKits (Jun 14, 2018)

no update. post was from well over a year ago. cant even remember what i did with that.

like 90% of stuff people say you "need" for hydro, you really dont. less is more.


----------



## CobKits (Jun 14, 2018)

topher73 said:


> Thanks For the info. I am going to give it a try. Hey I am not sure if you know that you can use baking soda diluted in distilled water to make PH up and also use muriatic acid that you can get at lowes diluted in distilled water as PH down.The companies selling PH up or down are really just selling you mostly water. I swear it works. I had to run my greenhouse this way because PH up and down are way too pricey when I had 750 plants. Thanks for you info once again.


HCl is less than ideal because of the chloride
H3P04 (phosphoric) or HN03(nitric) or C6H8O7 (citric) are more ideal for your purposes and are commonly available


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2019)

dlively11 said:


> That is correct. Same EXACT ingredient as EZ Clone Clear Rez that sells for $20 a QT.
> 
> Get your self a 1 lb bag of HTH Pool shock non PH buffered available online and most hardware stores (bought mine from Ace). Mix 1 GRAM (450 in the bag) per gallon of solution. Will make the SAME EXACT concentration fo the SAME EXACT product. $4 will make you 450 gallons of the stuff and will treat over 286,000 gallons of water !! Should last you a little while ... Can you say markup ??
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-2200-worth-of-clear-rez-for-4.423650/
Cant be said enough


----------



## Keesje (Sep 26, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-2200-worth-of-clear-rez-for-4.423650/
> Cant be said enough


You are giving a link to the topic you are posting in....


----------



## AltarNation (Oct 23, 2019)

Keesje said:


> You are giving a link to the topic you are posting in....


The circle is complete. The thread can die now.


----------



## ToFarGone (Oct 23, 2019)

He posted that almost a month ago. How did you end up here and decide to revive it again?


----------



## Mikenike (May 12, 2020)

So I can’t find the exact one that OP posted but it says this one is the newer version, will either of these work? I have access to these two or the 4-in-1 or 7-in1 versions from HTH. I was thinking 1g for a quart of water then using 1-1.5ml of that per gal or is my math off. HTH says 52% hypo and the DryTec says 68% hypo and 65% min. Available chlorine


----------



## Mikenike (May 14, 2020)

Okay went to the city about an hour away and got this for $6. Mixed up 1g with 1 quart of water and will use 1ml per gallon. I also got the standard version which is 47.6% cal hypo and 45% min available chlorine


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 8, 2020)

The recipe some people here are using is incredibly weak (1 gram pool shock per gallon for the stock, then one ounce of that for every 5 gallons). That only comes out to 0.27 ppm, how does that even do anything? Town/city tap water is 1-2ppm.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 9, 2020)

sappytreetree said:


> Crazy guy i know use;s swiming pool ph up and down look like its working fine form him


Yeah grab a 10# bag of lemon powder (ascorbic acid) for 25$ and youll have enough ph down to last the rest of your life.


----------



## fartoblue (Aug 9, 2020)

I use ascorbic acid to clear the solution of chlorine when I run beneficials, not sure how it affects PH will have to test it.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 9, 2020)

fartoblue said:


> I use ascorbic acid to clear the solution of chlorine when I run beneficials, not sure how it affects PH will have to test it.


It brings it down. A pinch is enough to take 30 gallons from 8.5 down to 6.5 ish. Shit is potent.


----------



## growtester (Sep 21, 2020)

Mikenike said:


> So I can’t find the exact one that OP posted but it says this one is the newer version, will either of these work? I have access to these two or the 4-in-1 or 7-in1 versions from HTH. I was thinking 1g for a quart of water then using 1-1.5ml of that per gal or is my math off. HTH says 52% hypo and the DryTec says 68% hypo and 65% min. Available chlorine
> View attachment 4563065View attachment 4563066


I too can only find the HTH granule version of Pool shock in my area. 65-70% versions. Wondering if this works the same? Has anyone used this particular one? or are they using 45% powder versions?


----------



## Wastei (Sep 22, 2020)

growtester said:


> I too can only find the HTH granule version of Pool shock in my area. 65-70% versions. Wondering if this works the same? Has anyone used this particular one? or are they using 45% powder versions?


As long as it contains just Calcium hypochlorite it's the same stuff.


----------



## JP12345 (Sep 22, 2020)

What's the difference (in terms of effect) between calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) and sodium hypochlorite (bleach, clorox)


----------



## Wastei (Sep 22, 2020)

JP12345 said:


> What's the difference (in terms of effect) between calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) and sodium hypochlorite (bleach, clorox)


One adds Calcium and the other adds Sodium. 

I actually use them both. I add Poolshock-->Poolshock-->Bleach. But that's not really necessary.


----------



## JP12345 (Sep 22, 2020)

Both add chlorine...


----------



## PhaseHB (Oct 4, 2020)

Hammer_time said:


> thank you for clearing that up...Thank you kindly.....I am also assuming being HTH shock its at 45%calcium hyd...so in the case people can get 70% calcium hyd you would probably want to use half the dose to make the solution.
> 
> This is what everyone uses in replace of GH flora kleen, DM zone, H202, EZY CLONE, and REZ CLEAN.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you atm. Im wanting to go sterile but not sure how to go about it. Hy-clor super shock is all we have here too. Have you used it? If so did it work and what were your measurement. Thanks


----------



## jonnynobody (Oct 4, 2020)

PhaseHB said:


> I'm in the same boat as you atm. Im wanting to go sterile but not sure how to go about it. Hy-clor super shock is all we have here too. Have you used it? If so did it work and what were your measurement. Thanks


If you're unable to figure it out you can always use 35% H202 @ 3ML/gallon. Or Southern AG's Biological Friendly Fungicide @ 1ML/10gallons. Same stuff as Hydroguard, but more concentrated. Best of luck!


----------



## PhaseHB (Oct 4, 2020)

jonnynobody said:


> If you're unable to figure it out you can always use 35% H202 @ 3ML/gallon. Or Southern AG's Biological Friendly Fungicide @ 1ML/10gallons. Same stuff as Hydroguard, but more concentrated. Best of luck!


We don't have southern ag here either..

Is the 3ml/gallon just to make up the solution? Or do you add the concentrate with nutrients?


----------



## PhaseHB (Oct 4, 2020)

Would anyone here know the measurements to make a solution with a similar pool shock product that has 70% calcium hypochlorite?


----------



## jonnynobody (Oct 4, 2020)

PhaseHB said:


> We don't have southern ag here either..
> 
> Is the 3ml/gallon just to make up the solution? Or do you add the concentrate with nutrients?


I add it with the water as the 30 gallon reservoir is filling with water from the RO unit. I water every 2 days and I don't add my fertilizer until right before I water. The BFF is highly concentrated. Sorry I'm no help on the pool shock. Checkout icmag. I think I remember reading an article over there about pool shock for sterile reservoirs. I actually bought a bag of it. Never used it though. Wound up going with 35% H202 then BFF because it's even cheaper. If you can get the pool shock recipe worked out that would certainly be the cheapest.


----------



## Jhef (Oct 4, 2020)

VX420 said:


> I agree, I am not a hug fan of Organics, but I am much less of a fan of Pool Chemicals.


Sounds sketch, would pool chemicals pass testing? 

I run bennies and H202 until i got the slime of death and quit with the h202


----------



## Wastei (Oct 4, 2020)

Jhef said:


> Sounds sketch, would pool chemicals pass testing?
> 
> I run bennies and H202 until i got the slime of death and quit with the h202


I think you need better understanding about chemistry. Calcium is essential, chlorine is tertiary nutrient for plants. Both are very common in nature.


----------



## Jhef (Oct 4, 2020)

Wastei said:


> I think you need better understanding about chemistry. Calcium is essential, chlorine is tertiary nutrient for plants. Both are very common in nature.


I'm sure i do

More concerned with the quality of the product sourced.

Also, what is 25-30% of "other ingredients"?


----------



## Wastei (Oct 4, 2020)

Jhef said:


> I'm sure i do
> 
> More concerned with the quality of the product sourced.
> 
> Also, what is 25-30% of "other ingredients"?


Probably calcium chloride, calcium carbonate and calcium hydroxide left from manufacturing. Mine is about 60-70% pure. Best of luck!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 4, 2020)

Wastei said:


> Probably calcium chloride, calcium carbonate and calcium hydroxide left from manufacturing. Mine is about 60-70% pure. Best of luck!


I don't grow hydro, but this is good info. I come in here and absorb knowledge from you guys sometimes. I actually have that shit that I used for my hot tub occasionally. But since my water has Ca already bleach was a better option for my spa. I also used muriatic acid to lower the pH, but that probably wouldn't go well if you fed that to a plant, lol.


----------



## Jhef (Oct 6, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I don't grow hydro, but this is good info. I come in here and absorb knowledge from you guys sometimes. I actually have that shit that I used for my hot tub occasionally. But since my water has Ca already bleach was a better option for my spa. I also used muriatic acid to lower the pH, but that probably wouldn't go well if you fed that to a plant, lol.


So it's fine to throw 25-30% of unknown ingredients in the rez? 

The point of using this is to keep things sanitary, correct? 

What is the benefit of this over just leaning into the bacteria and making sure you have your bennies in balance?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 6, 2020)

Jhef said:


> So it's fine to throw 25-30% of unknown ingredients in the rez?
> 
> The point of using this is to keep things sanitary, correct?
> 
> What is the benefit of this over just leaning into the bacteria and making sure you have your bennies in balance?


Did you actually read my post?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2020)

Jhef said:


> What is the benefit of this over just leaning into the bacteria and making sure you have your bennies in balance


nothing alive vs more good than bad bacteria

like @Wastei said, some nute mfgs add chlorine.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)

When I was doing flood and drain and DWC I used around 4 - 5 ppm's of just plain old household bleach. Unscented of course. Kept everything clean and I never had some of the nasty root issues I see many having despite using expensive products. The small amount of sodium in sodium hypochlorite will have no negative effects on plants.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2020)

xtsho said:


> When I was doing flood and drain and DWC I used around 4 - 5 ppm's of just plain old household bleach. Unscented of course. Kept everything clean and I never had some of the nasty root issues I see many having despite using expensive products. The small amount of sodium in sodium hypochlorite will have no negative effects on plants.


i read somewhere that the cheapest dollar store bleach is better to use than high price chlorox (something about it had less additivies?)


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i read somewhere that the cheapest dollar store bleach is better to use than high price chlorox (something about it had less additivies?)


Probably.

The ingredients in Clorox bleach are water, sodium hypochlorite, sodium chloride, sodium carbonate, sodium chlorate, sodium hydroxide and sodium polyacrylate.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Check your local chain stores around the end of July early August. I but HTC shock packs for less than a dollar. Use for the hot tub. But best price you'll ever find.


----------



## tommyinajar (Mar 20, 2021)

I never got an answer-if you have to reapply it every 3 days, why can you mix a gallon and use that as a concentrate. Once mixed won't it dissipate or whatever?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 20, 2021)

tommyinajar said:


> I never got an answer-if you have to reapply it every 3 days, why can you mix a gallon and use that as a concentrate. Once mixed won't it dissipate or whatever?


that's why i never made a stock solution: every time you open the bottle, it dissipates. i just added the Shock granules right to the res. 2 x a week as prevention. 3ppm


----------



## tommyinajar (Mar 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's why i never made a stock solution: every time you open the bottle, it dissipates. i just added the Shock granules right to the res. 2 x a week as prevention. 3ppm


FINNALY AN ANSWER! Only took 3 years lol

You got an amount per gallon//or 5 ? are you going 1 gram per 1 gallon?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 21, 2021)

tommyinajar said:


> FINNALY AN ANSWER! Only took 3 years lol
> 
> You got an amount per gallon//or 5 ? are you going 1 gram per 1 gallon?


0.10 grams per 10 gallons is 1ppm. up to 5ppm is safe


----------



## SuperiorBuds (Mar 21, 2021)

tommyinajar said:


> I never got an answer-if you have to reapply it every 3 days, why can you mix a gallon and use that as a concentrate. Once mixed won't it dissipate or whatever?


Store it in a sealed container. My concentrated solution sits for months on end, just give it a shake and apply. If it cannot offgas there's no issue.

The fear I have with direct application is that there's just no room for error. An scale slightly out of calibration can throw things off quickly. At least with the concentrate a few extra tenths of a gram doesn't affect it as drastically. Granted, I haven't seen any issues from "too much" yet so it's probably not even an issue -- just explaining my reasoning for using the stock solution vs direct application.


----------



## tommyinajar (Mar 21, 2021)

I always find and trim some kind of cup, spoon, vial to hold the exact amount I need, label it and forget it. But for tiny amounts (IE Epsom salt in a sugar wash) You pretty much have to use a scale. I do it multiple times and bag it for individual quick uses.


----------



## puddle (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey all. Old thread I know.
Years ago I bought a couple 120 easy cloners, but couldn't get them working consistently.( I'm on a well). I'm super tired of peat pucks etc. And my clone game has shit the bed recently, so im going to give those cloners another run. I ordered some fresh collars and some HTH. 
My question is what are you all using for ph adjustments when using HTH? My ph is 7.0 coming out of the tap so would like to down it abit. 
I'm worried phosphoric acid will have an adverse reaction and absorbic will just neutralize the chlorine.
After years of hydro I'm 10 cycles into rols now, so I don't need to hear about the beneficials. I want the cloners sterile.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moonmanyyc (Aug 15, 2021)

I myself use 5.8 PH and give 2 ml in 1 1/2 gallons of micro and grow 2 ml voodoo juice or microbial mass. I check pH every second day as it will rise but straight up that’s how I do it in my super cloner. Have roots in 5-7 days depending on strain. My Gorilla Glue took 12-14 days but blueberry takes a week. 100% roots every time


----------



## Mr_Manny_D (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm going to give the "Griffen Tech" a try prolly within a day or two. My clone game hasn't been real good bc of the environment and watering/misting plugs or rockwool.


----------



## Mattossz (Aug 29, 2021)

Consult, here in Argentina all Chlorine Shock contains dichloro-s-triazine trione, none of them have calcium hypochlorite. Can I use this product or is it better to use leija?


----------



## Wastei (Aug 29, 2021)

Mattossz said:


> Consult, here in Argentina all Chlorine Shock contains dichloro-s-triazine trione, none of them have calcium hypochlorite. Can I use this product or is it better to use leija?


Better to use regular bleach, sodium hypochlorite.


----------



## Mattossz (Aug 29, 2021)

Wastei said:


> Better to use regular bleach, sodium hypochlorite.


Thanks!


----------



## Wastei (Aug 29, 2021)

Mattossz said:


> Thanks!


Use this calculator to calculate dosage. 3-5ppm is recommended in DWC: Chlorine dilution calculator


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 2, 2021)

puddle said:


> Hey all. Old thread I know.
> Years ago I bought a couple 120 easy cloners, but couldn't get them working consistently.( I'm on a well). I'm super tired of peat pucks etc. And my clone game has shit the bed recently, so im going to give those cloners another run. I ordered some fresh collars and some HTH.
> My question is what are you all using for ph adjustments when using HTH? My ph is 7.0 coming out of the tap so would like to down it abit.
> I'm worried phosphoric acid will have an adverse reaction and absorbic will just neutralize the chlorine.
> ...


No chemist here but maybe ph the water with the phosphoric acid and then add the sterilizer?


----------



## Proherb (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi. I think not many people want to store a gallon container with clean rez solution. So I recalculated the solution for the 100ml bottle. And to make the whole thing more flexible, I want to add 1drop per each liter of wate in my reservoar.

Math: Solution of 24g of Dry Calcium Hypochlorite per 1 gallon of water. If 1 spoon (5 ml or 100 drops) is ideal for 5 gallons (5x3,7854 l = 18,927 l) of water and I want 1 spoon (100 drops) for 100 liters I need 5,2835 times (100/18,927) stronger solution, that is 126.8g (5,2835*24g) per gallon. It is 3,35g of Calcium Hypochlorite per 100ml.

So.... When you *disolve 3,35g of Calcium Hypochlorite into 100ml of water*, you can use *1 drop of this solution for each liter of water in your resorvoar*.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 11, 2022)

Proherb said:


> Hi. I think not many people want to store a gallon container with clean rez solution. So I recalculated the solution for the 100ml bottle. And to make the whole thing more flexible, I want to add 1drop per each liter of wate in my reservoar.
> 
> Math: Solution of 24g of Dry Calcium Hypochlorite per 1 gallon of water. If 1 spoon (5 ml or 100 drops) is ideal for 5 gallons (5x3,7854 l = 18,927 l) of water and I want 1 spoon (100 drops) for 100 liters I need 5,2835 times (100/18,927) stronger solution, that is 126.8g (5,2835*24g) per gallon. It is 3,35g of Calcium Hypochlorite per 100ml.
> 
> So.... When you *disolve 3,35g of Calcium Hypochlorite into 100ml of water*, you can use *1 drop of this solution for each liter of water in your resorvoar*.


That's useful to me i've got pool shock on hand but I didn't want to mix a gallon for a 12ltr cloner.

Thanks for sharing and welcome to Riu.


----------



## Stomate (Nov 7, 2022)

Proherb said:


> Hi. I think not many people want to store a gallon container with clean rez solution. So I recalculated the solution for the 100ml bottle. And to make the whole thing more flexible, I want to add 1drop per each liter of wate in my reservoar.
> 
> Math: Solution of 24g of Dry Calcium Hypochlorite per 1 gallon of water. If 1 spoon (5 ml or 100 drops) is ideal for 5 gallons (5x3,7854 l = 18,927 l) of water and I want 1 spoon (100 drops) for 100 liters I need 5,2835 times (100/18,927) stronger solution, that is 126.8g (5,2835*24g) per gallon. It is 3,35g of Calcium Hypochlorite per 100ml.
> 
> So.... When you *disolve 3,35g of Calcium Hypochlorite into 100ml of water*, you can use *1 drop of this solution for each liter of water in your resorvoar*.


Assume that’s supposed to be 3.35 grams?


----------



## Stomate (Dec 21, 2022)

Proherb said:


> Hi. I think not many people want to store a gallon container with clean rez solution. So I recalculated the solution for the 100ml bottle. And to make the whole thing more flexible, I want to add 1drop per each liter of wate in my reservoar.
> 
> Math: Solution of 24g of Dry Calcium Hypochlorite per 1 gallon of water. If 1 spoon (5 ml or 100 drops) is ideal for 5 gallons (5x3,7854 l = 18,927 l) of water and I want 1 spoon (100 drops) for 100 liters I need 5,2835 times (100/18,927) stronger solution, that is 126.8g (5,2835*24g) per gallon. It is 3,35g of Calcium Hypochlorite per 100ml.
> 
> So.... When you *disolve 3,35g of Calcium Hypochlorite into 100ml of water*, you can use *1 drop of this solution for each liter of water in your resorvoar*.


In what order are you adding this in with the rest of your nutes and other additives?


----------

